# Buckshot



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey fellas... I got a last minute invite to get out coyote hunting tomorrow! The catch is.... shotgun only area.

The only shotgun I have here is a Remington 870 20ga. I have used this gun for coyote hunting with #4 shot and a full choke. However, in hopes of getting a little more distance I picked up some buckshot. Never in my life pulled the trigger with buckshot.... So I am not sure which choke to use.... I have imp. cyl, mod, full, super full. All made by Remington. All they had for 20ga. buckshot was Remington Express 2 3/4" #3 20 Pellet. I have no way of patterning the gun before morning either. Anyone have recommendation on which choke to use?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Rick, I'd go with the full....................


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That is what I thought.. Thanks Mike.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Good luck on the hunt!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you. I am excited. New property closer to home. We are going out in the morning for a hunt. Then some on the spot scouting of his properties in the afternoon. Then maybe a night stand or two.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks SG. I will take photos's if the chance arrives.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck Rick !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I second on the full choke, good luck !


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

also dont kill the night stands the wife might get mad


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

christopher said:


> also dont kill the night stands the wife might get mad


LOL I already turned them into calls. They were practice wood. lol

Thanks guys. I have been needing to get out as you all know.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Knockem dead Rick..........................


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck Rick ! Now you won't be getting "buggered" out....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

No coyotes to show from the morning but, It was still a blast. Hunted with a new friend. A real good fella. We are going to get out next week and try to get access to some more properties and do a little hunting.

The wife needs me tonight so I had to give up on a night "setup" She is worth it though.

Thanks for the info fellas. We can use rimfire in these areas.... I am thinking a .22mag sounds nice. Going to have to start pricing some. Much of the hunting we will do around here is shotugn or rimfire until the middle of December. Yeah I know.... sounds strange. They say there are too many deer hunters in the woods for rifle in these areas... but once the deer season are over we get centerfire back. Whatever it gives me an excuse to buy a new gun. lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry you didn't have any luck Rick. I bet you'll have a new gun before SG !


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

New guns are always good haha. I know it's to late since you have already gone hunting but I would also have gone with the full choke


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I did have the full choke in there..... but did not use it... lol

Yeah It may happen before SG..... I have to check with the wife first though.... This might or might not be good time to ask, as she is just coming back from Key West tonight..... She stayed a few extra days. I skipped going hunting last weekend for her.... and tonight! She can't say no right? lol

While I am on the gun topic.... .22mag or .17hmr. Rimfire is not my cup-o-tea. The .17 came out after I stopped caring about rimfire. Now I need one... I want max range. I am thining the .22mag right?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nevermind on the .22 or .17. I got my answer from another thread.


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Good to see you found a closer place to get out and hunt!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah it was a blessing. The gentleman wanted to get some calls. So I met up with him to show him a few things. We got to talking (I can do that for hours) and he invited me to get some hunts in with him. We are going out again next week. We will hunt in the early am then go knock on doors in the afternoon to acquire some more real-estate then back to hunting just before dark.


----------

